# Suggestion



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Just a suggestion, but could the HDTV and Broadcast forums separate.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

It does seem out of place. :shrug:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion Brett. Right now the main reason why they are not separate is because the activity in that forum is relatively low. Also instead of having two separate forums, we decided to combine them since HDTV OTA and broadcast issues go hand in hand.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So its more of a HDTV broadcast forum rather than hardware? Gotcha. :righton:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It can be both James, as of now it really doesnt matter, if you wanna talk about HDTV sets, HD formats or set top boxes, thats okay too.


----------

